# DP/DP Koppler  mit Busfehler



## totalfuchs (30 Juli 2008)

2x CPU 313C-2DP über eine  DP/DP Koppler zusammengefummelt.

An den CPU's sind die BF aus. Am Koppler volle beleuchtung SF,BF und die 2 LED für die Spannung sind an.
Wenn ich mich nun direkt an die CPU hänge sehe ich den Koppler mit der richtigen Adresse. Hänge ich mich direkt an den Koppler sehe gar keinen Teilnehmer.
In der HW Config sehe ich unter Online Partner auch nicht den DP/DP Koppler.

Ach Ja ==> datenaustausch mit L PEW und T nach DBxxx ist auch nicht möglich.

Ich krieg noch die Kriese mit den schei* Ding, bei den Außentemperaturen zur Zeit.

Ist mein erster DP/DP Koppler, hatte ich mir einfacher vorgestellt.

Wenn jemand ein paar heise Tipps hat, ich bin für jeden Tipp Dankbar.


----------



## vierlagig (30 Juli 2008)

hier im handbuch findest du ein beispiel für die diagnose

wichtig beim DP/DP-Koppler ist der E/A-bereich, der muß in beiden steuerungen stimmig sein ... ansonsten ist das eigentlich gar nicht so schwer 

im notfall einfach mal deine hw-config posten


----------



## totalfuchs (30 Juli 2008)

habe jetzt wieter zurück noch eine  Beitrag gefunden http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?t=17658&highlight=DP/DP  scheint das gleich problem zu sein. Die Endgültige Lösung wurde aber damals auch nicht zurückgemeldet. Ich werd morgen mal den Tipps von damals nachgehen.

Nochwas: wenn die CPU startet geht die BF mal kurz aus und nach 5 sek ist sie wieder da.


----------



## volker (30 Juli 2008)

wie vl das bereits angesprochen hat, ist es wichig, dass beide kopplerseiten übereinanderpassen.

sagen wir mal du definierst auf cpu1 in hw-config
*1 aw und 1 ew*
dann muss in cpu2 die reihehenfolge sein
*1 ew und 1 aw*

welchen ae-bereich du für die jeweilige seite wählst ist egal solange die cpu diesen bereich unterstützt


----------



## totalfuchs (31 Juli 2008)

Müssen die beiden CPU's in einen Projekt sein?


----------



## vierlagig (31 Juli 2008)

totalfuchs schrieb:


> Müssen die beiden CPU's in einen Projekt sein?



nein, das gehört zum vorteil eines DP/DP-Kopplers


----------



## Approx (31 Juli 2008)

Nein, das ist ja gerade das Gute an dem DP-Koppler. Du fügst in beiden Projekten jeweils in der HW-Konfig den Koppler ein und definierst wie oben beschrieben die EA-Bereiche. Wenn der Koppler eingefügt ist, darfst Du nicht vergessen, die gewünschten Module (EA's) in den Koppler einzufügen. Hier wird definiert, wie groß die Datenmenge sein soll (64 Byte, 128 Byte usw.)

Diese EA-Bereiche müssen dann bei beiden Projekten "invers" vergeben werden, d.h. bei Projekt A meinetwegen EW20 u. AW30 ergo bei Projekt B: EW30 und AW 20. 

 Keine Gewähr, das habe ich mir eben aus meiner Gehirn-Schublade gezogen, aber so in etwa hab ich das glaub ich mal gemacht...

Gruß Appro


----------



## Dumbledore (31 Juli 2008)

Approx schrieb:


> Diese EA-Bereiche müssen dann bei beiden Projekten "invers" vergeben werden, d.h. bei Projekt A meinetwegen EW20 u. AW30 ergo bei Projekt B: EW30 und AW 20.


 
das ist so nicht ganz richtig: "invers" müssen nur die Richtungen sein, also z.B. 1EW-1AW und umgekehrt. Wie Volker schon schrub, sind die Adressen auf beiden Seiten völlig egal, da können ja sogar ganz verschiedene Steuerungen dranhängen, z.B. eine SPS und ein Leitsystem.

Was man aber noch beachten sollte: die Konsistenzlängen müssen auf beiden Seiten ebenfalls übereinstimmen, also wenn eine Seite Worte sendet und die andere 2 Byte erwartet geht das ebenfalls schief. Das ist besonders bei Leitsystemkopplungen oft schwierig, weil das da (nach meiner Erfahrung) nicht so einfach einstellbar ist.

Gruß Michael aka Dumbledore


----------



## Approx (31 Juli 2008)

Approx schrieb:


> Keine Gewähr, das habe ich mir eben aus meiner Gehirn-Schublade gezogen, aber so in etwa hab ich das glaub ich mal gemacht...



Alles klar! War auch schon etwas her...


----------



## totalfuchs (31 Juli 2008)

*CPU macht was sie will*

Erstmal Danke an alle für die Ratschläge.

zuerst die gute Nachricht alles leuchtet grün, keine rotes Licht mehr zu sehen.:TOOL:

Der weg dahin ist mir eigentlich aber immer noch unklar.
Im laufe des Tages hatte ich noch Problem mit anderen Slaves(z.B. Pnoz multi) der Slave war plötzlich auch rot, aber an der CPU alles grün.
Stecker ab vom Slave immer noch alles grün. Onlinepartner in der HW Slave nicht ansprechbar. Erreichbare Teilnehmer Slave vorhanden. Mittlerweile hat sich noch ein Kollege dazugesellt der schüttelt auch nur mit den Kopf.
Am Ende des Tages haben wir in den erreichbaren Teilnehmern alles per Hand gelöscht, alle Baustein/Systemdaten und dann die Hardware neu übertragen=> plötzllich lief alles.
 Zum Schluß habe ich noch die Slave Adresse eines ABB Robis geändert. Nach dem Neustart CPU auf Stopp. Betriebsartenschalter kurz auf Stopp und Neustart, immer noch Gelb. Das ganze nochmals mit den Schalter alles Grün.

Ich hab das Zeug so stehengelssen und bin nach Hause!


Irgendwie habe ich den Eindruck das beim übertragen der HW nicht komplett die vorhergende überschrieben wird. Kann sowas sein??

Urlöschen, was passiert da mit der HWconfig?

Wie bekomme ich die CPU wieder in den Auslieferungszustand?


----------



## vierlagig (31 Juli 2008)

totalfuchs schrieb:


> Wie bekomme ich die CPU wieder in den Auslieferungszustand?



firmewareupdate (an dieser stelle sei mir vergönnt einen hinweis auf "password" zu geben, den rest darf sich jeder selber ausmalen )


----------



## Oliver (6 August 2008)

So "wandernde" Busfehler gibt es häufig, wenn 2 PB Adressen gleich vergeben sind.
Also guter Tip: "ALLE DIP SCHALTER KONTROLIEREN"


----------

